# 2019 Atlas?



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Looking to join the Atlas family...
Have been reading up on the production stop for the SEL P and how they were hard to find to begin with.
Well now that it’s too late to place orders for 2018 model year Atlas’
Any thoughts from those on here about timeline for the 2019 model year?
Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

How will this effect your buying plans?


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Is that the case - no more ordering of 2018s???


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Smart marketing is to make the new product scarce,Duh. They did the same thing with the Touareg, took me 4 months to get the car. Wonder why they didn't sell more ? Somethings never change. Japanese and korean make tons of vehicles and then market the hell out of them. When was the last time you saw an ad for the Atlas,maybe a week ago if you watching at the right time. Marketing in the US is the way to move product,not scarcity .


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

ribbit said:


> Smart marketing is to make the new product scarce,Duh. They did the same thing with the Touareg, took me 4 months to get the car. Wonder why they didn't sell more ? Somethings never change. Japanese and korean make tons of vehicles and then market the hell out of them. When was the last time you saw an ad for the Atlas,maybe a week ago if you watching at the right time. Marketing in the US is the way to move product,not scarcity .



Or... maybe something more sinister like, current MY (2018) production ends around April and new MY (2019) production begins end of April beginning of May.

It takes about three months from production start to arrival at dealerships.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Production was delayed for two weeks while they switched over tooling to build more Atlas and less Passat s. Cars should start flowing in now if have seen an increase in the last week. A 3/18 production atlas just arrived at my dealer.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

*2019 differences*

Do we know what changes to expect of the 2019?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWong1200 said:


> Do we know what changes to expect of the 2019?


Ask yourself, if this was known information, why would not a simple Google of "2019 VW Atlas" give lots of info on it?


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

I am wondering this too...any improvement to gas mileage could convince me to wait. Also, if some of the SEL features trickle down to the SE w/Tech, such as power passenger seat, that would be a big win.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Just ordered 04/11/2018*

Don't know if it's too late to order an Atlas. We just ordered this exact configuration: SEL 4motion, pure white, shetland/black interior, R-line, Captain's Chairs, wheel locks, rear bumper applique, trailering package. We ordered the day before you could no longer order the shetland/black interior as it was discontinued in week 15. You can search for the order sheets for the 2018 atlas and correlate the dates on the one you find, then search the exact week. 04/12/2018 started week 15 of the order cycle. I was told VW had just started an SEL cycle after having not been making SEL versions for some time. It may be that you cannot order an S or an SE, but I know you can still order a SEL variant of this vehicle. Apparently I was also told wait times would be diminished currently as they are filling orders first and then overflowing the rest to dealerships. Whether that is correct or not is another story.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

is there any update on this, as I'm currently in the market right now, my load expires in august. I highly doubt next month they are coming out but I should probably wait and get a 2018 model for cheaper, unless 2019 does something different


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m waiting on the 2019s just to see what has changed. Doubt much of anything. Maybe it will enable a good deal on a 2018


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Don't know if it's too late to order an Atlas. We just ordered this exact configuration: SEL 4motion, pure white, shetland/black interior, R-line, Captain's Chairs, wheel locks, rear bumper applique, trailering package. We ordered the day before you could no longer order the shetland/black interior as it was discontinued in week 15. You can search for the order sheets for the 2018 atlas and correlate the dates on the one you find, then search the exact week. 04/12/2018 started week 15 of the order cycle. I was told VW had just started an SEL cycle after having not been making SEL versions for some time. It may be that you cannot order an S or an SE, but I know you can still order a SEL variant of this vehicle. Apparently I was also told wait times would be diminished currently as they are filling orders first and then overflowing the rest to dealerships. Whether that is correct or not is another story.


Just as an update in our situation, order was made 4/11. Built 06/28/2018. released to carrier 07/19/2018. Scheduled to arrive by end of month. So three and a half months seems to be the norm when ordering. Of course if they are switching over to 2019, that could take longer. Was told by my salesman, they stopped shipping by rail and they're bringing trucks to the plant so that actually made ours take longer as we were told initially when it was completed it would be delivered by mid July.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VW notoriously releases the next year info in the fall (usually sept), but in this case it might be earlier. Remember you also have the Atlas Cross coming which is their suv coupe for 2019 so that might be the major change- but knowing vw, they will make some trim changes at least if nothing else.


----------



## GC Autoparts (Jul 7, 2011)

Touareg V8 owner here ...... For me I really hope Volkswagen decides to offer a new motor option for 2019 that will add more power than the current VR6 and possibly a higher towing compacity. That would be the only way to get me out of my current Touareg. 

Or Volkswagen could bring the all new T3 Touareg and I would be first in-line to buy one


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

GC Autoparts said:


> Touareg V8 owner here ...... For me I really hope Volkswagen decides to offer a new motor option for 2019 that will add more power than the current VR6 and possibly a higher towing compacity. That would be the only way to get me out of my current Touareg.
> 
> Or Volkswagen could bring the all new T3 Touareg and I would be first in-line to buy one


If you like the Touareg then you can live with 2 row seating like the Atlas Cross Sport concept they expect to start producing next year. It's a hybrid using the 3.6 VR6 coupled with 2 electric motors expecting to produce 355 hp total, and 0-60 time of 5.4 seconds. It is a plug-in hybrid with an expected range of 26 miles in electric only mode. Why not offer this choice for the 3-row Atlas too?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pnvwfun said:


> If you like the Touareg then you can live with 2 row seating like the Atlas Cross Sport concept they expect to start producing next year. It's a hybrid using the 3.6 VR6 coupled with 2 electric motors expecting to produce 355 hp total, and 0-60 time of 5.4 seconds. It is a plug-in hybrid with an expected range of 26 miles in electric only mode. Why not offer this choice for the 3-row Atlas too?


I would prefer the Touareg.


----------



## cometguy (Jul 29, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> If you like the Touareg then you can live with 2 row seating like the Atlas Cross Sport concept they expect to start producing next year. It's a hybrid using the 3.6 VR6 coupled with 2 electric motors expecting to produce 355 hp total, and 0-60 time of 5.4 seconds. It is a plug-in hybrid with an expected range of 26 miles in electric only mode. Why not offer this choice for the 3-row Atlas too?


If the YouTube reviews of the new 2019 Touareg are any indication, the 2019 Cross Sport is going to be amazing. I can't wait! It looks like they are bringing some of the great computer-screen technology and overall options from Porsche (2018 Panamera, 2019 Cayenne) into these VWs.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cometguy said:


> ......the new 2019 Touareg are any indication, the 2019 Cross Sport is going to be amazing...


The Cross Sport is MQB based and not Touareg based.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cometguy said:


> If the YouTube reviews of the new 2019 Touareg are any indication, the 2019 Cross Sport is going to be amazing. I can't wait! It looks like they are bringing some of the great computer-screen technology and overall options from Porsche (2018 Panamera, 2019 Cayenne) into these VWs.


I think Porsche's new infotainment system which uses a rectangular screen with two augmented digital displays in the dash is very different from VW AGs new 15" tablet like screen that made it into the new reg'. I believe we will get that touareg setup (at least optionally) in the atlas cross as the concept seemed to have it. It also seemed to have a RSE system built into the headrests which would be awesome!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*Vr6 in Atlas ending? AWD 2.0T for 2019?*

A Sales manager emailed me about the AWD i was in talks to purchase mentioned prices were to go up due to engine supplier going bankrupt.
I've been searching info on this and have not found any bankruptcy, rather the engine supplier Prevent/Grammer have been acquisitioned by the Chinese firm Ningbo Jifeng. 
I called many sales managers, some will tell and most will not... But seems the Vr6 engine supplies have been shorted and VW is moving to the 2.0T for the AWD.

I can't seem to get absolute confirmation, but rather strong hints to the vr6 not being available anylonger.

Possibly to 2.0T will be tuned to produce more Torque and HP like the Q7's 2.0T?

I saw this article from APR company stating in comments: "It came with a 2.0T AWD. I can't say more unfortunately." 
Next comment in thread: "haha you don't need to. We can kinda deduce what is coming. 2019 model perhaps?"
Next comment: "...If people got wind of this I bet you the AWD 2018 Atlas model sales will tank."
Reference: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9239403-Apr-unveils-modified-volkswagen-atlas

So, Need Help Clarify if the 2.0T is the future!!


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

APR was tuning the Teramont. They slapped the IS38 on. The transmission is the weak link in these vehicles. It’s limiting the torque. That vehicle is from overseas. I don’t think the VR6 is going anywhere. I think 2019 for an AWD 2.0T is a little optimistic. Maybe 2020.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out in out years, but seems too soon for it.

Plus, I have a hard time seeing VWOA getting rid of something with towing capacity. I don't see them rating a 2.0T AWD Atlas for 5,000 lb towing - I could be wrong, though.

It would see this generation of Atlas will continue with the VR6 and 2.0T, and that maybe by the 2nd generation Atlas they'll have the powerplants more figured out for allowing them to retire the VR6 (maybe it gets replaced with a 2.5T or something for a "larger" engine capable of towing). It just would see if allowing customers to tow anything with the Atlas that they'd get rid of of the VR6. Maybe they lower the displacement and add FI, but doubt they go all 4-banger on a car the size of the Atlas.

Happy VR6 owner here.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pink Panther said:


> .....prices were to go up due to engine supplier going bankrupt...I've been searching info on this and have not found any bankruptcy, rather the engine supplier Prevent/Grammer have been acquisitioned by the Chinese firm Ningbo Jifeng.....


VW makes the VR6 and VW is not going bankrupt.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Plus, I have a hard time seeing VWOA getting rid of something with towing capacity. I don't see them rating a 2.0T AWD Atlas for 5,000 lb towing - I could be wrong, though.


Q7 2.0T is rated at 4400lbs towing capacity, so it would probably be rated around that in the Atlas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's like the F-150...they have the 2.7 twin turbo 6 that is great, unless you really want to tow and then you end up with the 3.6 twin turbo 6 or wait for it...the good ole' NA 5.0 V8...no replacement for displacement. I just wonder what the long term outlook on this small turbo 4s will be?


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Itgb said:


> Q7 2.0T is rated at 4400lbs towing capacity, so it would probably be rated around that in the Atlas.


Good to know, thanks.

I mean, if given the choice between the two, I'd pick the 2.0T AWD > VR6 AWD every day of the week - it just wasn't a choice when I was buying this month.

I can't see them offering two engines in AWD in the Atlas, as they'd probably sell almost none of the VR6 then (especially if the towing capacity was only ~600lbs different). VWOA in a tough spot with deciding what to do - they probably make more money on a VR6 AWD than they would on a 2.0T AWD car.

opcorn:


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> A Sales manager emailed me about the AWD i was in talks to purchase mentioned prices were to go up due to engine supplier going bankrupt.
> I've been searching info on this and have not found any bankruptcy, rather the engine supplier Prevent/Grammer have been acquisitioned by the Chinese firm Ningbo Jifeng.
> I called many sales managers, some will tell and most will not... But seems the Vr6 engine supplies have been shorted and VW is moving to the 2.0T for the AWD.
> 
> ...



When we picked our Atlas up, the owner of the dealership mentioned when he came in to meet us that the supplier of the heads in Slovakia was dealing with a strike and there was a shortage of the 3.6 for the near future. Whether that is correct or not I have no idea, but it would have been something quite strange to mention in passing while talking about our experience with his dealership.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tntbrd said:


> When we picked our Atlas up, the owner of the dealership mentioned when he came in to meet us that the supplier of the heads in Slovakia was dealing with a strike and there was a shortage of the 3.6 for the near future. Whether that is correct or not I have no idea, but it would have been something quite strange to mention in passing while talking about our experience with his dealership.


There is this one article

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2018/07/18/auto-j18.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019 Changes are at motortrend (although I don't see anything about a 4motion 2.0T..)










1) S gets standard Forward Emergency Braking and BLIS/RCTA

2) SEL gets Digital Cockpit and LED taillights

3) I thought APR leaked that there was going to be a 2.0T 4Motion variant, but that seems like it would have been big enough to list?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

LED tails and the digital dash on the SEL..dang it!


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Not sure I like that digital dash, the gauges are nicer and more reliable long term. I only wanted the SEL for the park pilot over the SE w/tech, this dash will push me back to the SE/tech and forgo the park pilot.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> 3) I thought APR leaked that there was going to be a 2.0T 4Motion variant, but that seems like it would have been big enough to list?


They made a project car out of one, from another market?, that's it.

The rest of the talk was just a rumor created on here


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

They better have, if not everything LEDs, all interior lighting LEDs at least, and maybe projector led lamps and 3rd row integrated blinds


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> LED tails and the digital dash on the SEL..dang it!


I noticed on the APR atlas that it seemed to have tails that looked different from the Standard tails. Or is it an illusion that they are different from the angle?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> They better have, if not everything LEDs, all interior lighting LEDs at least, and maybe projector led lamps and 3rd row integrated blinds


none of this for 2019 

A shame since the tig offers led interior lighting from the factory and the accessory shades.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> none of this for 2019
> 
> A shame since the tig offers led interior lighting from the factory and the accessory shades.


That is a shame indeed! Well at least Deautoled will get more customers :laugh:


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

ice4life said:


> none of this for 2019
> 
> A shame since the tig offers led interior lighting from the factory and the accessory shades.


How do you know? Did the order guide for 2019 get released?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

RotationalAth said:


> How do you know? Did the order guide for 2019 get released?


I have a source close to VW in Chattanooga.

3.6 V6 through 2023 at least. 

AWD 2.0T late 2020 

APR had a Teramont from over seas. It was the 2.0T AWD.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MMeachGLI said:


> I have a source close to VW in Chattanooga.
> 
> 3.6 V6 through 2023 at least.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought since they did not say in MT that the 2.0T was getting 4motion. Also makes sense why I thought the tails looked different.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

MMeachGLI said:


> I have a source close to VW in Chattanooga.
> 
> 3.6 V6 through 2023 at least.
> 
> ...


Woohoo VR6 lives on!!! Will the SEL or SEL-P be coming with these headlights? Hopefully, it would be an easy retro fit (although I doubt it as there is mechanism involved)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

In Canada, you can get an R-Line in Kurkuma Yellow. Why not in the USA- Maybe they will change this. I only noticed it recently on the CA configurator.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> In Canada, you can get an R-Line in Kurkuma Yellow. Why not in the USA- Maybe they will change this. I only noticed it recently on the CA configurator.


They should also make the R-line available for SEL-P for 2019 w/ Parking Steering Assist


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> They should also make the R-line available for SEL-P for 2019 w/ Parking Steering Assist


I would love a 2.0T 4Motion SEL-P R-Line in Kurkuma. But we all have dreams! Now that they have worked out the kinks on the cockpit, at times I miss the behemoth.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I would love a 2.0T 4Motion SEL-P R-Line in Karkuma. But we all have dreams! Now that they have worked out the kinks on the cockpit, at times I miss the behemoth.


Trade in the Journey and come back next with the 2019s haha


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Trade in the Journey and come back next with the 2019s haha


Strong possibility- or maybe a green tig R-Line SEL-P. I have to admit I am officially a fan boi.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> That is a shame indeed! Well at least Deautoled will get more customers :laugh:


heh. From feedback people like our interior lighting vs OEM VW as many are asking us to switch the OEM GTI and Tiguan LED lighting so you might be better off simply replacing with our kit. Our domes are clean white modest bright (not gas station light) and our trunk LEDs are insane brightness - all custom 194 wedges vs bulk 194 wedges you see many share - there is a problem when you are using the same light in the trunk and domes as you are either going to have too much or not enough light then.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

ice4life said:


> 2019 Changes are at motortrend (although I don't see anything about a 4motion 2.0T..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Guess I should have waited for the next model year. Thanks VW... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Woohoo VR6 lives on!!! Will the SEL or SEL-P be coming with these headlights? Hopefully, it would be an easy retro fit (although I doubt it as there is mechanism involved)


I'm blind. Whats different about those headlights?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

RotationalAth said:


> I'm blind. Whats different about those headlights?


Projectors with AFS rather than the cheapo reflector models.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish that SEL came with leather at least....


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I wish it came with a case of beer!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Projectors with AFS rather than the cheapo reflector models.


This!!!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> I wish that SEL came with leather at least....


If you want leather, why not buy the one available with leather?


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> LED tails and the digital dash on the SEL..dang it!


Ha! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

*VR6 Production Stopped*

I was told the v6 isn't in production at this time. (could be a selling tactic). Another dealer said their 2019 models will be arriving around the 4th quarter (fiscal year) so maybe around October/November. If they do make improvements to the engine, I'd definitely buy it. But I'd wait until next year so the factory works out it's build issues. 2.0T SEL with digital cluster would be great. Adding 4motion would be even better. These are pretty drastic changes, I hope VW takes these aggressive moves to win the market over.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

ice4life said:


> 2019 Changes are at motortrend (although I don't see anything about a 4motion 2.0T..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those would be a drastic change for all trim levels of the Atlas if this was true. I can see them making these changes but maybe more towards the 3rd generation not the 2nd gen. 

If they added all those to the S then what is changing in the SE because there really isn't anything that separates them. Same goes with the SEL. If they add the LED Tails and Digital cluster then not much separates the SEL from the SEL Premium to justify the $6K+ difference between the two. Maybe I can see them adding the LED Tails to the SEL but not both.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

jayin0507 said:


> Those would be a drastic change for all trim levels of the Atlas if this was true. I can see them making these changes but maybe more towards the 3rd generation not the 2nd gen.
> 
> If they added all those to the S then what is changing in the SE because there really isn't anything that separates them. Same goes with the SEL. If they add the LED Tails and Digital cluster then not much separates the SEL from the SEL Premium to justify the $6K+ difference between the two. Maybe I can see them adding the LED Tails to the SEL but not both.


Are you hoping they won’t add the digital cockpit to the SEL as you didn’t get it on yours? Do we know when VW will officially announce the 2019 changes?


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

GjR32 said:


> Are you hoping they won’t add the digital cockpit to the SEL as you didn’t get it on yours? Do we know when VW will officially announce the 2019 changes?



I could care less about the digital cockpit. That is just another electronic piece that can malfunction. I am more bummed about the LED tails if this is true.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> Those would be a drastic change for all trim levels of the Atlas if this was true. I can see them making these changes but maybe more towards the 3rd generation not the 2nd gen.
> 
> If they added all those to the S then what is changing in the SE because there really isn't anything that separates them. Same goes with the SEL. If they add the LED Tails and Digital cluster then not much separates the SEL from the SEL Premium to justify the $6K+ difference between the two. Maybe I can see them adding the LED Tails to the SEL but not both.


I feel like there's a huge justification between sel and sel-p even with these changes. I mean you get:

a/c seats
leather
heated wheel
heated back seats
fender
nav with WLAN and media control
20s
360 cam
powerfold
parking assistant
puddle lights

plenty there to justify the price, and I imagine the price gap will be smaller given that the leds and cockpit are now on the lower trim.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

They would probably offer the digital cockpit as an option on the SEL for more $$.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

Announced last week; no more Vr6 for Chattanooga built Passat. Did your source know this prior to announcement? 

https://carbuzz.com/news/the-v6-powered-volkswagen-passat-and-gt-are-dead-for-2019

VW cancelled V6 engine orders from supplier Grammer/Prevent, causing the china takeover as supplier. http://europe.autonews.com/article/.../vw-cancels-all-contracts-with-rebel-supplier

Definitively, cancellations from supplier was meant for Passat, will Atlas be included? 

I'm still hopeful for 2019 2.0T AWD Atlas.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2018)

*2.5L V6 Turbo used in Chinese Atlas (Teramont)*

The version of the Atlas for the Chinese market is called the Termaont and used a 2.5L V6 Turbo. Any chance we'll see this engine for the U.S. 2019 Atlas?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The version of the Atlas for the Chinese market is called the Termaont and used a 2.5L V6 Turbo. Any chance we'll see this engine for the U.S. 2019 Atlas?


based on what has been released, a new engine is not in the works for the 2019 MY. However there has been some banter about the VR6T which debuted in the eu arteon- that it will end up in the atlas cross matted to an electric plug in drivetrain.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally released today. 

_For the 2019 model year, the Atlas is available in seven trims levels —S, SE, SE w/ Technology, SE w/ Technology R-Line®, SEL, SEL R-Line, and SEL Premium. The Atlas family receives a modest value alignment, with driver-assistance and innovation features moving to lower trims. Front Assist, Blind Spot Monitor, and Rear Traffic Alert are now standard on all models. Volkswagen Digital Cockpit—the high-tech configurable instrument cluster—is now standard on SEL models.

In addition to the new driver-assistance features, the entry-level Atlas S also adds standard automatic headlights, rain-sensing wipers, and heated side mirrors. The Atlas SE adds tri-zone Climatronic® automatic climate control. Atlas SE w/ Technology models add two options: a panoramic sunroof with Homelink® garage door opener and 20-inch aluminum-alloy wheels.

Atlas SEL models add upscale features for the 2019 model year: Volkswagen Digital Cockpit, Media Control, LED taillights, Discover Media navigation, and a heated steering wheel.

Pricing for the 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 2.0-liter starts at $30,895 for the S model; 3.6-liter models start at $34,095 for the S 4Motion. The destination charge for all Atlas models is an additional $995._

https://media.vw.com/en-us/press-kits/2019-atlas-press-kit


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

*2019 change summary*

For the 2019 model year, the Atlas is available in seven trims levels —S, SE, SE w/ Technology, SE w/ Technology R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line, and SEL Premium. The Atlas family receives a modest value alignment, with driver-assistance and innovation features moving to lower trims. Front Assist, Blind Spot Monitor, and Rear Traffic Alert are now standard on all models. Volkswagen Digital Cockpit—the high-tech configurable instrument cluster—is now standard on SEL models.
In addition to the new driver-assistance features, the entry-level Atlas S also adds standard automatic headlights, rain-sensing wipers, and heated side mirrors. The Atlas SE adds tri-zone Climatronic automatic climate control. Atlas SE w/ Technology models add two options: a panoramic sunroof with*Homelink garage door opener and*20-inch aluminum-alloy wheels.
Atlas SEL models add upscale features for the 2019 model year: Volkswagen Digital Cockpit, Media Control, LED taillights, Discover Media navigation, and a heated steering wheel.

Pricing for the 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 2.0-liter starts at $30,895 for the S model; 3.6-liter models start at $34,095 for the S 4Motion. The destination charge for all Atlas models is an additional $995.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you. Curious when Canadian changes are announced.


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

When are the 2019s supposed to come out? I have a deposit on a 2018 for a killer price but am thinking it may be good to wait for the 2019 instead.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So it sounds like all the other trims get better and the SEL-P doesn't get anything... I'm looking at getting one, but there are a few features the Tiguan has that the Atlas doesn't, which is not great for the extra $10,000


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reading between the lines:

• SEw/Technology R-Line, and SEL R-Line are now trims instead of packages

• S adds: automatic headlights, rain-sensing wipers, heated side mirrors, front assist with forward emergency braking, Blind Spot Monitor/Rear Traffic Alert 

• SE adds: tri-zone Climatronic automatic climate control

• SE w/ Technology gets two new options: a panoramic sunroof with Homelink, and 20-inch silver mejorada wheels.

• SEL adds: Digital Cockpit, Discover Media navigation with WLAN Media Control, LED taillights, and a heated steering wheel (there is now also silver 20" rim option as well as blk)

• SEL Premium: *21" wheel option is listed on the pricing sheet- although not mentioned..* in addition to the normal blk 20" rim option


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zabes64 said:


> So it sounds like all the other trims get better and the SEL-P doesn't get anything... I'm looking at getting one, but there are a few features the Tiguan has that the Atlas doesn't, which is not great for the extra $10,000


SEL P I believe still has the Park Assist, Ventilated front seats, heated 2nd row at least no?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Itgb said:


> Finally released today.
> 
> _For the 2019 model year, the Atlas is available in seven trims levels —S, SE, SE w/ Technology, SE w/ Technology R-Line®, SEL, SEL R-Line, and SEL Premium. The Atlas family receives a modest value alignment, with driver-assistance and innovation features moving to lower trims. Front Assist, Blind Spot Monitor, and Rear Traffic Alert are now standard on all models. Volkswagen Digital Cockpit—the high-tech configurable instrument cluster—is now standard on SEL models.
> 
> ...


The pricing sheet does not have any 2.0T in anything above the S trim. Are they discontinuing that or is it still order only?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Zabes64 said:


> So it sounds like all the other trims get better and the SEL-P doesn't get anything... I'm looking at getting one, but there are a few features the Tiguan has that the Atlas doesn't, which is not great for the extra $10,000


The whole point is that the features trickle down for the second year. Looks like the SEL-P gets a 21" wheel option to further set it apart, but you still get a lot in the sel-p that you don't get in the sel like:

a/c seats
heated back seats
360 cam
leather
powerfold mirrors with LED puddle lights
parking assistant
fender audio
20" wheels standard instead of optional (with exclusive 21s optional)


And if we are going the "not great for the extra 10K" route- am I missing something? The Atlas has so much more content which imo solidifies the price!

Atlas SEL-P over Tiguan SEL-P
A/C seats
heated back seats
VR6 engine
trailer hitch
second row bucket seats
Media control WLAN network for tablet RSE
Parking assistant
21" wheels
separate amber rear turn signals
115v ac outlet
tri-zone climate control
power passenger seat
rear seat sunshades
12 speaker fender versus 9 speaker fender

Tiguan SEL-P over Atlas SEL-P
Ambient lighting sunroof (which is seemingly deactivated due to the recall)
easy close tailgate (when you walk away)
adaptive front lighting projectors with headlight integrated led cornering lights (instead of fog light cornering lights on atlas)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Reading between the lines:
> 
> 
> 
> • SEL Premium: *21" wheel option is listed on the pricing sheet- although not mentioned..* in addition to the normal blk 20" rim option


You think it is this one?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> You think it is this one?


Why can't everyone be like you :heart:

I think those are the ones- they are off the EU Touareg, and look like the 20" braseltons from the Tiguan SEL-P R-Line but 1" bigger.









VW does this all the time- they rename different size rims when they are just different sizes. Look at the trentons versus vipers (atlas versus jetta). Pretty much the same.


I always loved these teramont rims although they are probably unattainable


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Why can't everyone be like you :heart:
> 
> 
> I always loved these teramont rims although they are probably unattainable


haha... yeah I got that picture off the VW ME website and saw that as an option. I also came across the new Toureg over that website....drool!!!

Probably through Aliexpress you can? Still on the hunt for those projector Headlights. Wondering if there is a way to source that.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> The pricing sheet does not have any 2.0T in anything above the S trim. Are they discontinuing that or is it still order only?


The fact that there's no pricing for anything but the 2.0T S seems like that's the only trim. Not sure if the actual order guide will show anything different. 

Honestly, the way VW dealers discourage ordering I can't imagine many people would go through the hassle for a 2.0T. It seemed like a half-hearted effort to offer them as order only.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I was at the dealer yesterday and i over hear a sales person telling the person looking at an Atlas SEL R-Line that there was no difference in the 2019 SEL models compared to the 2018. And that person sounded like he really wanted the digital cockpit but didn't want to pay extra just for it. Before i left it looked like he was going to buy it. I just hope he didn't and did his research to know that the SEL models now will have the digital cockpit. 

If i knew about the changes to the 2019 model at that time i would have intervened but i didn't find out until i got back home.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> For the 2019 model year, the Atlas is available in seven trims levels —S, SE, SE w/ Technology, SE w/ Technology R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line, and SEL Premium. The Atlas family receives a modest value alignment, with driver-assistance and innovation features moving to lower trims. Front Assist, Blind Spot Monitor, and Rear Traffic Alert are now standard on all models. Volkswagen Digital Cockpit—the high-tech configurable instrument cluster—is now standard on SEL models.
> In addition to the new driver-assistance features, the entry-level Atlas S also adds standard automatic headlights, rain-sensing wipers, and heated side mirrors. The Atlas SE adds tri-zone Climatronic automatic climate control. Atlas SE w/ Technology models add two options: a panoramic sunroof with*Homelink garage door opener and*20-inch aluminum-alloy wheels.
> Atlas SEL models add upscale features for the 2019 model year: Volkswagen Digital Cockpit, Media Control, LED taillights, Discover Media navigation, and a heated steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add: *2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6 Liter FWD starts at $30,895 for the S model*. Now that is interesting. Guessing they are really pushing the VR6s before sending them off. Wait, is the 2.0T only available in S Trim then? Looking at the pricing sheet, it seems to look that way. Maybe I am misreading it.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Itgb said:


> The fact that there's no pricing for anything but the 2.0T S seems like that's the only trim. Not sure if the actual order guide will show anything different.
> 
> Honestly, the way VW dealers discourage ordering I can't imagine many people would go through the hassle for a 2.0T. It seemed like a half-hearted effort to offer them as order only.



That is a shame if true. I honestly think the 2.0T is just a better engine overall, and drives better. I am not sure why VW is doing this.



TablaRasa said:


> Forgot to add: *2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6 Liter FWD starts at $35,495 for the SE model*. Now that is interesting. Guessing they are really pushing the VR6s before sending them off. Wait, is the 2.0T only available in S Trim then? Looking at the pricing sheet, it seems to look that way. Maybe I am misreading it.


Yea that is what I was wondering too. If the 2.0T is no longer being sold in anything above the S trim, then I am supremely glad I got the 2018 model!!! I wonder if we can get a confirmation of that.


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

2018 SEL R MSRP $45,895
2019 SEL R MSRP $46,140

So, if my math is correct, you get NAV and Digital Cockpit for an extra $245 in 2019. Seems like a good deal, unless I am missing something.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Burningmustard1 said:


> 2018 SEL R MSRP $45,895
> 2019 SEL R MSRP $46,140
> 
> So, if my math is correct, you get NAV and Digital Cockpit for an extra $245 in 2019. Seems like a good deal, unless I am missing something.


Also LED tails and heated steering wheel. So that really is a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

*2019 Fuel Consumption*

Any idea if the fuel consumption gets any better with the 2019 model? Looking at the technical specs, everything looks the same (weight and dimensions). My guess is it'll be the same but the press release still says TBD which is odd.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

ice4life said:


> The whole point is that the features trickle down for the second year. Looks like the SEL-P gets a 21" wheel option to further set it apart, but you still get a lot in the sel-p that you don't get in the sel like:
> 
> a/c seats
> heated back seats
> ...


No I mean you're right there are a lot of great features on the Atlas itself, but I hate when they go cheap and leave off other great features.

I've had the 115v ac in my Grand Cherokee for 2 years, never once used it, never once used the parking assist (still trust myself more), AC seats won't matter much in New Hampshire... but there are just enough features more than the SEL R-Line that I'd be forced to the SEL-P oh and it drives me nuts that if I want the sportier look of the R-Line I have to give up all the Premium features.

I guess I never understand companies that have people that if they are willing to buy the top of the line Premium they'd probably spend the money for the addition of the R-Line, yet it's not an option.

So basically all that the 2019's give the SEL-P customers is 21" wheels while all the other trim lines seem to see a value increase in what they get for what they pay, the SEL-P really fails to deliver anything extra.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2019 Atlas Press Kit


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Zabes64 said:


> No I mean you're right there are a lot of great features on the Atlas itself, but I hate when they go cheap and leave off other great features.
> 
> I've had the 115v ac in my Grand Cherokee for 2 years, never once used it, never once used the parking assist (still trust myself more), AC seats won't matter much in New Hampshire... but there are just enough features more than the SEL R-Line that I'd be forced to the SEL-P oh and it drives me nuts that if I want the sportier look of the R-Line I have to give up all the Premium features.
> 
> ...


I see your argument, but eventually it has to top out- And it is only the second year. Some cars get no changes at all- at least there is the addition of the 21s.

The reason you cannot get an SEL-Premium R-Line Atlas is because the R-Line body kit is incompatible with the parking assistant sensors which are on all four sides of the car. In Canada, on the execline (SEL-P equivalent) you can option the R-Line package and it deleted the 360 cam, power fold, puddle lights, and parking assistant. In the us, there is no such thing as substitutions or deletions because the idiot americans would never understand given the horrid sales depts vw allows.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to add: *2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6 Liter FWD starts at $35,495 for the SE model*. Now that is interesting. Guessing they are really pushing the VR6s before sending them off. Wait, is the 2.0T only available in S Trim then? Looking at the pricing sheet, it seems to look that way. Maybe I am misreading it.
> ...


Yeah based on that price sheet, that is how it looks. Unless it is a typo. But considering they are going to discontinue the Vr6 s in the future. This kind of make sense


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> RotationalAth said:
> 
> 
> > TablaRasa said:
> ...


Not sure I follow. Are you saying they have an inventory of VR6 that they need to get rid off with the 2019 Atlas? Because if they are discontinuing the VR6 wouldn't they start introducing more models with the 2.0T?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Not sure I follow. Are you saying they have an inventory of VR6 that they need to get rid off with the 2019 Atlas? Because if they are discontinuing the VR6 wouldn't they start introducing more models with the 2.0T?


There was mentioned oh phasing out the VR6s sometime in 2020 or 21? Not sure exactly, it was stated in one of the posts before and cannot find it right now. So thinking they are showcasing the VR6 now and only limiting the availability of the 2.0T. You can see that in the 2018s because a lot of the trim levels in the 2.0T was made to order and even with that, and as others have posted, people are having difficulty in ordering one. From the various posts I've seen, it seems people are more drawn to the 2.0T rather than VR6. I for one love the VR6s hehe. Probably also the reason why there is no AWD 2.0T yet because the VR6 will likely lose out. But just interesting based on the pricing sheet that the 2.0T this time is limited to the S trim only


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

I really like the added features especially to the SEL line. The value of a $43K SUV without navigation just wasn't there for me with the 2018 model. I was considering the SE with tech and tow package but there are more options to consider with the 2019's. It's good to have choices and more features for the money.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*2019 Atlas*

We just got order guides released for the 2019 Atlas.

Some new stuff not sure if shared or not. But no more Kurkuma yellow or Titanium beige. New colors are Terra Brown and Pacific blue. There will be a 21in wheel packages available. 2.0 engine will only be on FWD S trim.

And as far as features go like sunroof package available on SE/tech looks like that stuff has been covered.


----------



## lindowcmu (Sep 19, 2018)

*Order Dates?*

Any idea when orders can be placed or vehicles will start to show up on lots?
The inventory on R-Lines in Michigan is almost non-existant at the moment.
And with these SEL upgrades coming, I'm thinking a little patience may pay off in a big way.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

lindowcmu said:


> Any idea when orders can be placed or vehicles will start to show up on lots?
> The inventory on R-Lines in Michigan is almost non-existant at the moment.
> And with these SEL upgrades coming, I'm thinking a little patience may pay off in a big way.


Don't know when they will be arriving, my guess is December or January.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> We just got order guides released for the 2019 Atlas.
> 
> Some new stuff not sure if shared or not. But no more Kurkuma yellow or Titanium beige. New colors are Terra Brown and Pacific blue. There will be a 21in wheel packages available. 2.0 engine will only be on FWD S trim.
> 
> And as far as features go like sunroof package available on SE/tech looks like that stuff has been covered.


That's sad and a big step back with 2.0T. I honestly would not have bought my Atlas if it did not come with a 2.0T engine in the SEL trim. Not sure why they would stop allowing orders of the 2.0T in higher trims. Do you mind sharing the order guide with us? 

Thanks.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Liza5783 said:
> 
> 
> > We just got order guides released for the 2019 Atlas.
> ...


 so I was right in reading the pricing sheet? I'd be interested also in the reasoning. See if it is in line with my speculation


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*order guide*



RotationalAth said:


> That's sad and a big step back with 2.0T. I honestly would not have bought my Atlas if it did not come with a 2.0T engine in the SEL trim. Not sure why they would stop allowing orders of the 2.0T in higher trims. Do you mind sharing the order guide with us?
> 
> Thanks.



Not quite sure how to post the photos sorry.


----------



## cometguy (Jul 29, 2018)

*Atlas Cross Sport 2019/2020*

There seem to be conflicting reports coming out of VW, as reported online in the last month, as to the plug-in hybrid version:

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/2019-new-and-future-cars-volkswagen/

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/volkswagen-atlas-cross-sport-tanoak-concepts/

I, for one, would jump at the plug-in hybrid version of this with a V6 ICE -- I'd buy it instantly. It's perfect for what I want and need -- all-electric for my work commute, and extra horsepower with good gas mileage (I'd assume 30 mpg or better) for cross-country road trips, with lots of interior space and good ground clearance for off-road driving. I hope that VW will come out with the plug-in hybrid version quickly. I doubt that I'd go for the ICE-only version, having already purchased a plug-in hybrid and really enjoying its advantages and great technology.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Liza5783 said:


> Not quite sure how to post the photos sorry.


So the instructions provided don't help?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cometguy said:


> There seem to be conflicting reports coming out of VW, as reported online in the last month, as to the plug-in hybrid version:
> 
> https://www.automobilemag.com/news/2019-new-and-future-cars-volkswagen/
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the PHEV will be the Atlas Cross which is a two-row mid size crossover that has yet to officially debut in production form. Expect it to debut in the winter/spring and be a 2020 model. They are phasing out the VR6 though, so I am curious to see what they use considering there was a lot of talk that it would be the new euro VR6-T matted to an electric drivetrain.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Pretty sure the PHEV will be the Atlas Cross which is a two-row mid size crossover that has yet to officially debut in production form. Expect it to debut in the winter/spring and be a 2020 model. They are phasing out the VR6 though, so I am curious to see what they use considering there was a lot of talk that it would be the new euro VR6-T matted to an electric drivetrain.


Why would you say they are phasing out a motor thats been around forever and seems to be great. I could understand if they wanted to use up the overstock they had in a warehouse etc but they are still manufacturing it and they went on a strike (or some sort I think I read about) and are possibly back manufacturing more as we speak. If anything they will just add a gas guzzler tax on it in the future like CA does I think, last time i saw that it was 1,000 extra YEARS AGO. *Just turbocharge the VR6, slightly better MPG and a lot more hp/torque and a lot of happy people that can alter their existing purchases if they are out of warranty etc.*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> Why would you say they are phasing out a motor thats been around forever and seems to be great. I could understand if they wanted to use up the overstock they had in a warehouse etc but they are still manufacturing it and they went on a strike (or some sort I think I read about) and are possibly back manufacturing more as we speak. If anything they will just add a gas guzzler tax on it in the future like CA does I think, last time i saw that it was 1,000 extra YEARS AGO. *Just turbocharge the VR6, slightly better MPG and a lot more hp/torque and a lot of happy people that can alter their existing purchases if they are out of warranty etc.*


Good you don't depend on working in the auto business to make a living.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hedgehodge said:


> Why would you say they are phasing out a motor thats been around forever and seems to be great.


Just going off my observations:

1) They dropped the VR6 in the Passat SEL V6/GT for 2019

2) They seem to be pushing the VR6 heavily in the Atlas for 2019 (Atlas 2.0T is still only offered with FWD, and now only on the S- so if you want a nice trim, or AWD, you end up with a VR6) 

3) Seems plausible that they are not offering the 2.0T/4Motion combo in the US yet because they are afraid to cannibalize the VR6 4Motion sales before fully phasing out the rest of the VR6 engines.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Just going off my observations:
> 
> 1) They dropped the VR6 in the Passat SEL V6/GT for 2019
> 
> ...


Yup, these was the posts I was referring to. Thanks ICE haha. FYI, I got my tablet holders. Just waiting for black Friday for the tablets. Going to PM you something


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup, this was the posts I was referring to. Thanks ICE haha. FYI, I got my tablet holders. Just waiting for black Friday for the tablets. Going to PM you something


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hare-App&p=112606793&viewfull=1#post112606793


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Spring for the 2018 or wait for the 2019?*

The wife and I are really starting to consider selling our Odyssey and becoming a 2 VW family again. Right now I am leaning towards the 2018 SE w/tech R-Line, deciding on 2.0T or v6. Just did a search on when the 19s will come out and found some interesting changes. 

For 2019
Auto emergency braking (Front Assist) and a blind spot monitor with rear cross-traffic alert as standard equipment on all trims.
SE grade will now get tri-zone climate control, while the SE with Technology Package will get a panoramic roof, 20-inch wheels and a Homelink transmitter.
SEL will gain the automaker's Digital Cockpit, LED taillights, a heated steering wheel and navigation.
Order guides show SE and SEL versions with the 2.0T engine have been discontinued, leaving just the entry-level S.

Some pretty decent standard features for the 2019s coming out, but I don't like the fact that the 2.0T will only be available in the S Line. Main reason for going with R-Line is because I don't like the other wheel options.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought for 2019 the 2.0 in higher trims was sold orders only just like 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

ChimneyJim said:


> I thought for 2019 the 2.0 in higher trims was sold orders only just like 2018?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the 2019 model the 2.0T is only available as an S trim in Front Wheel Drive.


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

B-5 said:


> The wife and I are really starting to consider selling our Odyssey and becoming a 2 VW family again. Right now I am leaning towards the 2018 SE w/tech R-Line, deciding on 2.0T or v6. Just did a search on when the 19s will come out and found some interesting changes.
> 
> For 2019
> Auto emergency braking (Front Assist) and a blind spot monitor with rear cross-traffic alert as standard equipment on all trims.
> ...


Where did you find the 2019 Atlas order guide? I've looked with no success. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TBT2012 said:


> Where did you find the 2019 Atlas order guide? I've looked with no success.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> It was released a little over a week ago. If I can only figure out how to post it on this forum.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

*2019 Atlas Order Guide*

Hi everyone,

New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.

https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


Worked great! Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


oohhh Tera Brown metallic...I think the Teramont has this color in its initial launch. Those 21 inch Braselton's are nice! Wonder what size tire is fitted on those.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Liza5783 said:


> Not quite sure how to post the photos sorry.


Can you email them to me? I can post them for you... mjsavko at gmail.

Was really hoping to see 2.0T AWD in an SEL, or I'd forfeit the AWD and want to be able to get a 2.0T with the R-Line trim. Nice to see the heated steering wheel and digital cockpit coming down to the SEL. I'm in an SEL-P 4mo R Tiguan and love all the features, and am looking to get the wife into a matching R-Line Atlas next spring/summer.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Can you email them to me? I can post them for you... mjsavko at gmail.
> 
> Was really hoping to see 2.0T AWD in an SEL, or I'd forfeit the AWD and want to be able to get a 2.0T with the R-Line trim. Nice to see the heated steering wheel and digital cockpit coming down to the SEL. I'm in an SEL-P 4mo R Tiguan and love all the features, and am looking to get the wife into a matching R-Line Atlas next spring/summer.


Already posted just a few posts above



A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


Thanks!

That is so unfortunate with 2.0T SEL. Either way, I am very happy that I went ahead and got a 2.0T SEL 2018. Certainly makes me feel better about my purchase. Love the car so far and my combined MPG is ~23.5mpg and rising after about 2800 miles.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi


Glad the link worked. Anyone know about the Week# at the bottom of each page on the Order Guide? Is there a new one issued every week?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting...

-Just one flavor for the 2.0T

-The pano roof is an option now (on just a couple models)

-VW care is a factory option now, so that might be already on cars on the lot (if ordered that way by the dealer, which I'm sure they will)

-And the privacy cover, remote start & Homelink mirror aren't factory options anymore. _(well the mirror comes with the optional pano roof)_


If anyone is wondering what "Pacific Blue" looks like, it was available before on the 2017 Tiguan


VW Press release with changes:
https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/8705-2019AtlasAtaGlance.pdf
&
https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/8785-2019AtlasRelease.pdf


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Interesting...
> 
> -Just one flavor for the 2.0T
> 
> ...


I really like the Pacific Blue on the Tiguan but am not sure how it will look on a much bigger vehicle. The brown is definitely a nice option especially with the Shetland interior (although that's too light for utility duty IMO). I especially like the added features coming down to the SEL and SE with Tech trims. That's my probable short list for next year. It's also great to get the 20" wheels from the previous SEL Premium model as an option. Personally, I would only buy a V6 in this vehicle. Although I might not make use of it, having a 5,000lb. towing capacity helps justify the upgrade from our Tiguan. Wife wants a small RV.


----------



## DCPanda00 (Oct 4, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Waiting to get a 2019 Atlas, my dealer still has no availability info yet. He did send me the 2019 Order Guide. I hope this link works.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!AkhCWxydZq9TjFeu5R-4STEqgRLi




Is there anyone who was waiting for HUD function on the 2019 Atlas?... if I can have, I definitely rush to dealer shop to have new Atlas...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HBZWcIQSdY


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DCPanda00 said:


> A4MOS19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Don’t hold your breath. It may never get a hud in this generation atlas. We don’t even get the hud in the USA on the vw models that actually offer it (Tiguan and arteon) so fat chance we would get it on a model that didn’t offer it at all even overseas.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm bad at this stuff, but here's an idea at lease for the 21s


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hopefully they fix the obnoxious torque converter sounds that are on every 2018 atlas.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ef200098 said:


> Hopefully they fix the obnoxious torque converter sounds that are on every 2018 atlas.


It's not on every one- this is a propaganda post because you didn't like your service experience. Take it easy.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

ef200098 said:


> Hopefully they fix the obnoxious torque converter sounds that are on every 2018 atlas.


Again....NOT every Atlas .....I DO NOT have the obnoxious torque converter sounds that are on every 2018 atlas. Last month VW produced their 100,000 Atlas and you're saying EVERY one has that obnoxious torque converter sound. :screwy:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I'm bad at this stuff, but here's an idea at lease for the 21s


I'm glad you posted that, because those wheels are fugly on the Atlas. Definitely better meant for the Tiguan R-Line. I can't say I'm even that big a fan of the R-Line 20" Trentons for the Atlas. The body is very wide, flat, and unobtrusive with any chrome moldings which IMO, doesn't do well with more air space and narrow spokes. The full face wheels that came on the 2018 SEL-P fit much better, but that's not to say I'd be looking for an aftermarket alternative immediately. :laugh:


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe ef200098 is the quality control inspector at Chattanooga so we have to give him/her the benefit of having driven everyone of the 100,000 Atlases produced.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> I'm glad you posted that, because those wheels are fugly on the Atlas. Definitely better meant for the Tiguan R-Line. I can't say I'm even that big a fan of the R-Line 20" Trentons for the Atlas. The body is very wide, flat, and unobtrusive with any chrome moldings which IMO, doesn't do well with more air space and narrow spokes. The full face wheels that came on the 2018 SEL-P fit much better, but that's not to say I'd be looking for an aftermarket alternative immediately. :laugh:


I completely agree with you- I think the fact that the non r-line atlas has a lot of black plastic trim and isn't all body color like the tig selp r-line kind of ruins these rims for the atlas. The silver mejoradas are really good looking imo, but now that they are bastardized across so many more of the trims for 2019, they don't give the same meaning of exclusivity on the sel-p that they used to.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Any idea when 2019 Atlas vehicles will start showing up on lots or be available for purchase?


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*2019 Atlas*



Hetletco said:


> Any idea when 2019 Atlas vehicles will start showing up on lots or be available for purchase?



Some dealerships should already have them. We just got out first 2 yesterday.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Liza5783 said:


> Some dealerships should already have them. We just got out first 2 yesterday.


This dealer has a 2019 SEL-P and 2019 SEL on cars.com

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/752649275/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/752649252/overview/

There was one thing I noticed- the digital cockpit is a new design- it is now the same as the tiguan layout rather than the 2018 atlas layout.










Here is the cockpit newly available on the sel:










Here is the new blue color


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Did the pricing for the 2019 increase a good amount? Our VW dealer here has a few 2019 models and comparing the pricing of the a SEL 4Motion with Captain Chairs they have compared to the one I had the price difference was around $4000. MSRP for the 2019 model is $46K and the one I had was $42K. The SEL R-Line I have now was $46K MSRP. 

They also have a few Premiums at a MSRP of $49K.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> Did the pricing for the 2019 increase a good amount? Our VW dealer here has a few 2019 models and comparing the pricing of the a SEL 4Motion with Captain Chairs they have compared to the one I had the price difference was around $4000. MSRP for the 2019 model is $46K and the one I had was $42K. The SEL R-Line I have now was $46K MSRP.
> 
> They also have a few Premiums at a MSRP of $49K.


I imagine the SEL is price increased since you are getting the most additions year over year. SEL now adds navigation, WLAN with media control, heated steering wheel, digital cockpit, and led tails over the 2018 model. Just a thought.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow I my SEL P came of the truck on the 12 th and bought that day. The manufacturing date was 9/18. So this could be one of the last ones ones that where rolled out for end of year 18 to now see dealers getting deliveries this past for 2019 models. I am glad I opted to take the 18 model as there was no change and the price paid was even lower than the highest price SE and the lowest priced SEL.


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I imagine the SEL is price increased since you are getting the most additions year over year. SEL now adds navigation, WLAN with media control, heated steering wheel, digital cockpit, and led tails over the 2018 model. Just a thought.


From what I have found the SEL R-Line MSRP only increased $245 from 2018 to 2019 even with all those added features.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

While everyone knows vw.com takes 100 years past the model year to post their current vehicle configurators, i saw that nada lets you configure/price the new 2019 atlas including port installed options (another thing the vw.com configurator was never good at). Click a trim, put in your zip, and build it. Very accurate.

https://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2019/Volkswagen/Atlas?category=SUV


No more running boards or cargo cover from the port.

R-Line comes in brown!!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have been wondering why my accessories did not match on my SEL p. Based on the 2019 nada build i see exactly the same accessories list and prices. Example is the roadside and first aid kit being combined as one and the monster mats combo package. So i have a 2018 with a price list package of 2019. The dealer couldn’t explain it before. 

I cant tell what is the difference in the digital dash from the pictures above.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> While everyone knows vw.com takes 100 years past the model year to post their current vehicle configurators, i saw that nada lets you configure/price the new 2019 atlas including port installed options (another thing the vw.com configurator was never good at). Click a trim, put in your zip, and build it. Very accurate.
> 
> https://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2019/Volkswagen/Atlas?category=SUV
> 
> ...


Interesting that the frameless self dimming rear view is available as a port installed option but on the official order guide it’s not there. ??


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > While everyone knows vw.com takes 100 years past the model year to post their current vehicle configurators, i saw that nada lets you configure/price the new 2019 atlas including port installed options (another thing the vw.com configurator was never good at). Click a trim, put in your zip, and build it. Very accurate.
> ...


For some reason I saw that accessory on every trim. And clearly that is not an accessory on sel and above since they already have homelink and frameless auto dim integrated. Also the se tech with sunroof/homelink gets that mirror in the option pkg. 

I think nada got an early port installed list and just copied it for every model. But at least you get the idea for pricing on the accessories available.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have been wondering why my accessories did not match on my SEL p. Based on the 2019 nada build i see exactly the same accessories list and prices. Example is the roadside and first aid kit being combined as one and the monster mats combo package. So i have a 2018 with a price list package of 2019. The dealer couldn’t explain it before.
> 
> I cant tell what is the difference in the digital dash from the pictures above.


 Vw changed the port pricing at the very end of 2018 when they added the combination assistance kit for example. So there’s nothing wrong with your order, your dealer just isn’t up with the changes.

And for the difference in the cockpit, I’ll have to find an old pic for you. The gauges are changed to be the same as the Tiguan with a gray outline rather than a blue outline. And the needles are different too. 

Could be related to the saga last year in which they decided to update/change the cockpit suppliers on the atlas.


----------



## JLM07 (May 15, 2012)

Hetletco said:


> Any idea when 2019 Atlas vehicles will start showing up on lots or be available for purchase?


2019's have definitely hit the dealerships. I just bought the first 2019 sold in CT on Wednesday, 10/31 and loving it so far!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

JLM07 said:


> 2019's have definitely hit the dealerships. I just bought the first 2019 sold in CT on Wednesday, 10/31 and loving it so far!


Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So by now there’s 2019’s showing up at dealers all over but has anyone been able to place an order for one yet?


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Savvv said:


> So by now there’s 2019’s showing up at dealers all over but has anyone been able to place an order for one yet?


 
Order placed 10/18/18. On 11/18/18 received current ETA of 12/31/2018~01/20/2019. 2019 4Motion, V6, 5,000 lb tow package, white. I've seen these listed on the east coast and mid west,but none showing up yet on the west coast.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Order placed 10/18/18. On 11/18/18 received current ETA of 12/31/2018~01/20/2019. 2019 4Motion, V6, 5,000 lb tow package, white. I've seen these listed on the east coast and mid west,but none showing up yet on the west coast.


S trim


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So 3 months from order to delivery. Sounds like an accurate process, or at least as it should be. I’m trying to time mine right because we have a GMC lease that will be over in miles by end of February or early March and I’d like to place an order in time for it to arrive then. I also don’t want it early and have a brand new car during winter.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Order placed 10/18/18. On 11/18/18 received current ETA of 12/31/2018~01/20/2019. 2019 4Motion, V6, 5,000 lb tow package, white. I've seen these listed on the east coast and mid west,but none showing up yet on the west coast.





A4MOS19 said:


> S trim





Savvv said:


> So 3 months from order to delivery. Sounds like an accurate process, or at least as it should be. I’m trying to time mine right because we have a GMC lease that will be over in miles by end of February or early March and I’d like to place an order in time for it to arrive then. I also don’t want it early and have a brand new car during winter.


Arrived a little early! Picked it up today!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Why can't everyone be like you :heart:
> 
> I think those are the ones- they are off the EU Touareg, and look like the 20" braseltons from the Tiguan SEL-P R-Line but 1" bigger.
> 
> ...


Saw these on eBay a little while back :thumbup:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Inch-Wheel-Rim-Set-VW-Touareg-III-CR7-Tiguan-Atlas-Teramont-3QG601025D-/164194594444


----------



## Jreemy (Jun 28, 2021)

I bought a 2019 Atlas V6 Tech Package brand new, but wasn't impressed with it at all. It had a high pitched squealing noise from dead stop that was extremely annoying. It also lost a small amount of coolant in between oil changes. I loved the trim and comfort of the vehicle so when the 2021's came out in the 2.0T AWD w/Tech Package, I traded the 2019 in. I had it flashed with an APR Stage 1 tune on day 2 of ownership and it is an extreme pleasure to drive.


----------

